# Namensänderung auf GM-Befehl



## Cowblade (5. März 2008)

Tja die Blizzard GMs sind ja wahre Götter. Da der Name Doncarmilo anstössig ist musste ich ihn ändern, aber ganz so lasse ich mir das nicht gefallen, wenn man schaut wieviele Doncamilo es gibt und das ist auch der richige Name von dem Pfarrer aus dem Film, fühle ich mich irgendwie gemobbt. 
Hab da mal im Arsenal gekuckt. 

Doncamilo 38 mal 
Papst 24 mal 
Pfarrer 26 mal 
Mohamed 2 mal 
Fu..... 33 mal 
Nu.... 38 mal 
usw. 

Aber ich verstosse mit meinem Namen gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen, JA JA 

Ich hab jetzt mal eine Stellungsnahme von Blizzard gefordert und werde wenn nötig diesen Fall weiter publik machen und meinem Anwalt übergeben. 

Wir brauchen uns auch nicht alles gefallen lassen.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (5. März 2008)

jo gut is schon ne ziemlich verarsche dann aber naja was versuchst du jetzt damit zu bezwecken???


----------



## matic (5. März 2008)

Es ist nur ein Spiel verdammt...!


----------



## Tyrandrel (5. März 2008)

*Flame on*
Keks? Käse zum Wine? Wayne?
*Flame off*

World of Warcraft ist nun mal Eigentum von Blizzard und die Gamemaster sind berechtigt deinen Namen zu ändern, wenn er ihnen nicht passt, so ist das nunmal.
Du spielst halt das Spiel und hast die AGB´s Aktzeptiert und da steht glaube ich drin, das Blizzard sich vorbehält gewisse Namen nicht zu tolerieren.


----------



## kexed (5. März 2008)

anwalt? es geht hier um eine namenänderung.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cithian (5. März 2008)

kexed schrieb:


> anwalt? es geht hier um eine namenänderung..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich mir auch gedacht xD


----------



## sakshmi (5. März 2008)

ich kann ja schon verstehen, dass du dich ärgerst. doch mal ehrlich... lohnt sich der ganze anwaltscheiß wirklich?
außerdem ist es meistens so, dass sich kein gm um einen namen schert, bis sich jemand beschwert.

grüße und nicht ärgern lassen.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (5. März 2008)

matic schrieb:


> Es ist nur ein Spiel verdammt...!


naja zum teil richtig aber es ist en zimeliches geniales spiel (auch wenn es hier und da ein paar macken hat)^^


----------



## Flying-Neo (5. März 2008)

Hallo,

du hast Recht, wir müssen uns nicht alles gefallen lassen. Und auch nicht wenn es in irgendwelchen AGB´s steht. Es gibt soviele Verträge, wo eine menge Mist drin steht, der gar nicht Rechtskräftig ist und die leute damit nur durchkommen, weil sich niemand dagegen Wert!

Finde an dem Namen nichts Anstößiges! Wenn du also meinst, Dir ist es die Mühe wert, damit zum Anwalt zu gehen, dann tu das....

Poste mal das Ergebnis der Geschichte, würde mich wirklich interessieren!

Mfg. Steinhauer!


----------



## Bluescreen07 (5. März 2008)

*GRUNDLAGEN*

......

*Lest die Anleitung!*

Die Anleitung enthält viele Informationen, die Anfänger hilfreich finden könnten. Da sich World of Warcraft jedoch ständig weiterentwickelt und die Anleitung sich zwangsläufig nicht mitentwickeln kann, empfehlen wir euch, für die neuesten Informationen über das Spiel die Website zu Rate zu ziehen.


*Benennt eure Charaktere*

Ihr behaltet diese Namen bis zum Ende eurer Spielerkarriere, deshalb solltet ihr unbedingt einen Namen erfinden, mit dem ihr leben könnt. Bitte beachtet die *Namensgebungsrichtlinien*, damit ihr eure Charaktere später nicht umbenennen müsst oder sogar bestraft werdet.

Betretet danach die Welt.

Willkommen in World of Warcraft! 


...

Quelle: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/gettingstarted.html



> *Namen von berühmten Kultur- und Medienpersonen*
> 
> Diese Kategorie schließt alle Namen ein, die offen oder versteckt:
> 
> ...


----------



## mumba (5. März 2008)

noob


----------



## H@tesphere (5. März 2008)

ich hatte mir mal ein pvp twink namens "hasch" gemacht,dessen namen ich aber nach kurzer zeit ändern musste-soweit so gut     
aber als ich dann mit meinen umgenannten charakter durch westfall ging kam mir tatsächlich ein lvl 70er mit den namen "hasch" entgegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich kam mir zwar ein wenig verarscht vor aber was solls is nurn spiel


----------



## Dragonsdeath (5. März 2008)

H@tesphere schrieb:


> ich hatte mir mal ein pvp twink namens "hasch" gemacht,dessen namen ich aber nach kurzer zeit ändern musste-soweit so gut
> aber als ich dann mit meinen umgenannten charakter durch westfall ging kam mir tatsächlich ein lvl 70er mit den namen "hasch" entgegen
> 
> 
> ...


lol wie geil^^
naja aber die GMs können auch ent alles aber naja is wie gesagt nur ein spiel also keep cool xDD


----------



## Agrimor (5. März 2008)

> werde wenn nötig (...) meinem Anwalt übergeben.



Lol. Ich sehe Blizzard schon zittern. Naja immerhin den Anwalt wirds freuen (obwohl wer sowas sagt, seltenst einen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), der verdient dran, egal um welchen Schwachsinn er sich kümmert...


----------



## humanflower (5. März 2008)

"Sehr geehreter Herr Rechtsanwalt
Blizzard hat meinen Ingamenamen geändert!
Ich habe dazu einen Thread im Buffed.de Forum geschrieben und möchte  nun sie kontaktieren, um meine Interessen zu wahren und Schmerzensgeld der Firma Blizzard einzu Klagen!"

Oder was stellst du dir vor????LOL


----------



## Tikume (5. März 2008)

Nur ca 20% der Kunden die mit Anwalt drohen machen das bei uns auch wahr. Ich nehme bei Wow liegt die Rate noch deutlich darunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Umbenennung: Es hat dich jemand gemeldet, dass der GM danach namenslisten auf allen Servern durchgeht um ähnliche Namen zu finden und umzubennen ist eine putzig-naive Vorstellung.


----------



## Zoliya (5. März 2008)

tuut tuut, the wayne train is coming


----------



## Haggard215 (5. März 2008)

auf was für nem server spielst du? ..wenn de jetzt sagst nen rp, dann lösch bitte dein wow und lass für immer die finger davon, wenns kein rp server is, hasste halt einfach pech!


----------



## Pmm (5. März 2008)

@ Cowblade

Hallo.

Ich finde es auch mehr als ungerecht das du Deinen Namen ändern musst.
Aber WoW ist nun mal Eigentum von Blizz und sie können machen was sie wollen. (im weitesten Sinne)
Ich denke das mit den Anwalt bringt Dir gar nix. Aber trozdem ist Deine Einstellung die richtige. Man muss sich nicht alles gefallen lassen. Wir brauchen mehr solcher Menschen die "wieder auf die Straße gehen und den Mund auf machen"...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das traurige an der Sache ist, wie ich finde, das Blizz solche Sachen genemigt.

WoW ist ein tolles Spiel mit noch mehr Potenzial, wenn die Macher öfters mal in die Community schauen würden 

Würde gerne wissen wie diese Geschichte ausgeht.

Lg Pm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (5. März 2008)

Mit einem Anwalt....weil er berechtigterweise deinen Namen geändert hat...soso.

Als Gott das Hirn verteilt hat...warst du da WOW spielen?


----------



## Avyra (5. März 2008)

nen kumpel von mir hatte ma nen pvp twink schurken namens DerStecher, nach kurzer zeit musste auch er seinen namen ändern. nun heißt er hordinator xD


----------



## SixNight (5. März 2008)

Geile disuksion xD


----------



## Magrotus (5. März 2008)

Cithian schrieb:


> hab ich mir auch gedacht xD



naja ich finde der TE hat völlig recht. denn wenn es diese ganzen anderen mistnamen auch geben darf, muss seiner nicht geändert werden.
und eines darf man nicht vergessen: wir bezahlen dieser firma 13 euro im monat, also ist es ein ziemliches recht, seinen namen, wenn er nicht gegen die bestimmungen verstößt, zu machen wie man will. und da die anderen nicht verstoßen, verstehe ich das schon.

einen pfarrer kenne ich auf unserem server auch^^


----------



## Thug (5. März 2008)

Lasst Ihn doch seinen Anwalt einschalten, ist doch egal wenn er im Rechtschutz ist. Advocard ist Anwalts Liebling, ich würds genauso machen weil mein Name ist genauso Harmlos wie Doncamilo.
Da gibt es viel krassere Namen, also sollten die sich mal lieber die Arbeit machen und wirklich heftige Namen da raus picken, gerade auf RP Servern  kriegt man manchmal echt das kotzen...


----------



## FragL (5. März 2008)

Nur so nebenbei, du spielst auf Forscherliga, das isn Rp-Realm. Schon einmal die Nutzungsbestimmungen gelesen, wundert mich nicht wirklich, dass du deinen Namen ändern musst und du kannst dem GM auch nix vorwerfen, der macht doch auch nur seinen Job. ^^


----------



## Magrotus (5. März 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> noob



was, bitte schön, ist das denn für ein hirnverbrannter kommentar in einem thread?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (5. März 2008)

Der Namen Doncamillo ist weder anstössig, noch hat er eine Daseinsberechtigung weil es eine Filmfigur gibt die so heisst. Vielmehr ist letzteres der Grund warum er gegen die Richtlinien verstösst.  

Aber wie du schon festgestellt hast gibt es unzählige Spieler die mit dem selben oder leicht modifizierten Namen rumrennen und die werden nicht gezwungen ihn umzubenennen. Das ist halt reine Willkür von dem GM der sich damit befassen muss. 

Unsere Gildenchefin hatte sich einen Twink namens "Bumsebiene" erstellt und wurde bereits in den ersten paar Spielstunden dazu gezwungen ihn umzubenennen. pech .... 
Dennoch ist mir im Alterac kürzlich ein 70er Hordie begegnet mit dem selben Namen. Der hatte weniger Pech ....


----------



## Alwina (5. März 2008)

@ Te 
Du bist wirklich 32 ??


----------



## Smithérs (5. März 2008)

Würdest du mir eine gefallen tun und es aufnehmen wen du das problem deinem Anwalt persönlich schilerst? weil diesen lachflasch will ich sehen xD


----------



## Megaloh (5. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer ist Doncamilo???^^

Ich verstehe deine aufregung darüber, aber ein Anwalt ist einfach viel zu teuer!!!
WOW ist halt ein Comerz Spiel da gibt es halt viele verklemmte Menschen die halt ach so heilig sind und in einer Friede freude Eierkuchen Welt Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz ehrlich, manchmal wäre ich gern ein CS Terrorist, mit ner AK47 und würde gern solchen leuten, ja auch die von der eigenen Fraktion, gerne nen Headshot verpassen^^

Wie gesagt ich weiss ja nicht wer Doncarmilo(cooler name) ist aber dass problem könnte auch mit dem Rp Server zusammenhängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also Fazit: Spiel auf nem PvP Server da gibt es weniger solche Kackboons, die dich wegen einem Namen melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Dagga the Dagger^^


----------



## Ilúvatar1 (5. März 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> *GRUNDLAGEN*
> 
> ......
> 
> ...




Don Camillo ist ja nicht der Name vom Schauspieler also nicht von der Berühmtheit...Don Camillo ist lediglich ein erfundener Name für eine Filmperson...sonst müssten ja alle Legolasse etc auch ihre Namen ändern.

ausser die mache des filmes haben doncamillo schützen lassen aber eben sind wir wieder bei legolas...


----------



## Murgul5 (5. März 2008)

1) Das mit dem Anwlalt würde ich auf Ironie schätzen.
2) Wenn ihr meint der Therad wäre mist, lest ihn doch net.
3) Die Leute, die Beleidigungen, etc. reinschreiben sind auch nicht besser.


@Therad

Sei doch froh, dass du eine Kostenlose Namensumbenunnung bekommen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kostet ja normlerweise Geld.


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> "Sehr geehreter Herr Rechtsanwalt
> Blizzard hat meinen Ingamenamen geändert!
> Ich habe dazu einen Thread im Buffed.de Forum geschrieben und möchte  nun sie kontaktieren, um meine Interessen zu wahren und Schmerzensgeld der Firma Blizzard einzu Klagen!"
> 
> Oder was stellst du dir vor????LOL



genau das :=)


----------



## Tikha (5. März 2008)

Gibts nicht auch rp-pvp-server? Nur so nebenbei....

Außerdem denke ich man sollte sich aus der Diskusion halten wenn man nicht mal weiß zu wem der name eigentlich gehört....

Naja, es steht so in den AGBs und es sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein, daß man auf einem RP-Server mit sowas schnell anecken kann. Außerdem sehe ich das Problem nicht wirklich: Es ist ein Name eines Charakters in einem Spiel. Bedeutet dir der name wirklich so viel, daß du so viel Stress auf dich nehmen willst? Es gibt tausende passendere und kreativere Namen.

Achja: Das Video von dem Anwalt bitte auch mir zuschicken... wird sicher interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sensitiv (5. März 2008)

Man man Ihr Gehirnakrobaten und Flamer, schon mal darüber nachgedacht, das nicht alle AGB´s auch dem deutschen Recht entsprechen, und soweit mir bekannt, geht nationales Recht über AGB. Und wenn der TE seinen Namen ändern muss, ist das definitiv Diskriminierung eines einzelnen Spielers, und wenn er dieses anhand einen Screenshots belegen kann, dann reibt sich wirklich jeder Anwalt die Hände, den dann kann er Blizz wirklich an´s Bein pissen, und da können Sie in Ihre AGB´s schreiben was Sie wollen, entweder alle müssen Ihren Namen ändern, oder keiner. Grundgesetz § sowieso, Gleichbehandlung usw.....


----------



## Tikha (5. März 2008)

Ich sag nicht, daß er nicht vielleicht saogar damit durchkommen würde, aber warum? Er hätte damit rechnen können, daß er ihn "erstmal" ändern werden muss... die Regel steht ja überall dick drin. Dann müßte er einen Anwalt finden, der ihn in der Sache vertritt (nicht jeder übernimmt solche "Internetdinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Dann der "Prozess" mit alles was dazu gehört... und alles nur um einem Pixelhaufen einen unkreativen Namen zu verpassen, an dem sich ja offensichtlich einige stören? Ich mein, wems die Mühe wert ist, viel Spaß damit... aber eigentlich sollte man soch wirklich wichtigere Dinge zu tun haben....


----------



## schmiedemeister (5. März 2008)

1. was will dein anwalt machen??
2.hast du die nutzungsbedingungen ganz gelsen?, das du weißt das das nicht drinnensteht... und blizzard kann auch SELBST entscheiden welcher doncamilo sich umbennen muss, ist nur geldverschwendung dafür einen anwalt zu nehmen...
Außer du musst für die namensänderung zahlen...


----------



## Efgrib (5. März 2008)

mal wieder ein thread voller leute, die keine ahnung haben, wie das mit den namensregeln ist...
namensverstösse werden von blizz nicht kontrolliert und gesucht, aber blizz wird aktiv, wenn beschwerde eingeht, so wie im fall des te, die andren hatten dann bisher halt glück.
gegen die andren chars die der te da alle gefunden hat, wird dann vorgegangen werden, wenn jemand ein ticket deswegen schreibt, und nicht eine sekunde früher.


----------



## schmiedemeister (5. März 2008)

Sensitiv schrieb:


> Man man Ihr Gehirnakrobaten und Flamer, schon mal darüber nachgedacht, das nicht alle AGB´s auch dem deutschen Recht entsprechen, und soweit mir bekannt, geht nationales Recht über AGB. Und wenn der TE seinen Namen ändern muss, ist das definitiv Diskriminierung eines einzelnen Spielers, und wenn er dieses anhand einen Screenshots belegen kann, dann reibt sich wirklich jeder Anwalt die Hände, den dann kann er Blizz wirklich an´s Bein pissen, und da können Sie in Ihre AGB´s schreiben was Sie wollen, entweder alle müssen Ihren Namen ändern, oder keiner. Grundgesetz § sowieso, Gleichbehandlung usw.....



Alles schön und gut, doch es wird sich NIEMAND finden der Blizzard an bein pissen will, wieso? Wieviele feinde machst du dir damit? 8Millionen? Ich wäre sein feind...


----------



## neuroheaven (5. März 2008)

Sensitiv schrieb:


> Man man Ihr Gehirnakrobaten und Flamer, schon mal darüber nachgedacht, das nicht alle AGB´s auch dem deutschen Recht entsprechen, und soweit mir bekannt, geht nationales Recht über AGB. Und wenn der TE seinen Namen ändern muss, ist das definitiv Diskriminierung eines einzelnen Spielers, und wenn er dieses anhand einen Screenshots belegen kann, dann reibt sich wirklich jeder Anwalt die Hände, den dann kann er Blizz wirklich an´s Bein pissen, und da können Sie in Ihre AGB´s schreiben was Sie wollen, entweder alle müssen Ihren Namen ändern, oder keiner. Grundgesetz § sowieso, Gleichbehandlung usw.....




geeeeeenau. das sehe ich auch so. blizz kann nicht einfach ein spiel auf den mark bringen mit 10 millionen spielern verträge abschließen und dann schalten und walten wie sie wollen. 

sie haben zwar das spiel erfunden. aber gehören tut es ihnen schon lange nicht mehr.
man nehme nur microsoft windoofs die nun den quellcode bedingt anderen zugänglich machen müssen looool

verklag sie. wird zeit dass diesen stümperhaften, moralhysterischen noobs mal gezeigt wird 
welche macht der gamer hat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

bäm bäm


----------



## schmiedemeister (5. März 2008)

Magrotus schrieb:


> was, bitte schön, ist das denn für ein hirnverbrannter kommentar in einem thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 bist nicht besser oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (5. März 2008)

Noch so ein suchtie der gleich den anwalt einschaltet, den spott hast du dir sicher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (5. März 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut, doch es wird sich NIEMAND finden der Blizzard an bein pissen will, wieso? Wieviele feinde machst du dir damit? 8Millionen? Ich wäre sein feind...


Du hast einfach nicht verstanden worum es geht, das ist das Problem ;=)  Schonmal was von Kunde ist König gehört? Wenn Sie schon sowas anordnen, dann doch wenigstens mit ner guten Begründung, nicht mit soner Makro-scheisse daher kommen. Nur weil sich ein Gimp über nen Namen aufregt(der nichtmal schlimm ist) und nen GM anschreibt deswegen, brauch Blizzard nicht gleich mit sowas daher kommen. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich mehr als 2 Leute da drüber aufgeregt haben, ganz einfach weil DonCamilo eh keine Sau kennt, und wenn doch wissen Sie dass es nur ein Pfarrer ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Soviel dazu...

Edit: und eure Flame posts  mit Suchti  etc. könnt Ihr euch sparen,  das müllt nur den Thread zu, vielen dank


----------



## Tahult (5. März 2008)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> geeeeeenau. das sehe ich auch so. blizz kann nicht einfach ein spiel auf den mark bringen mit 10 millionen spielern verträge abschließen und dann schalten und walten wie sie wollen.
> 
> sie haben zwar das spiel erfunden. aber gehören tut es ihnen schon lange nicht mehr.
> man nehme nur microsoft windoofs die nun den quellcode bedingt anderen zugänglich machen müssen looool
> ...


Bei u.a. solchen Antworten frag ich mich immer, warum spielt dieser Mensch noch das Spiel??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ich an einer bestimmten Sache, in diesem Fall WoW, nur noch rummeckern kann, dann hör ich sofort auf. Ich mach doch nix was mir keinen Spaß mehr bringt.


----------



## Megaloh (5. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer ist Donacamilo? bzw von welchem Film? und ist Doncarmilo nicht ein ganz anderer name wie Doncamilo??? Wen nicht dann wäre ja Andrea und Andreas auch genau dass gleiche oder?

Es ist halt mal so, dass WoW ein Comerz Spiel ist, und da laufen halt auch ach so anständige Bürger(spiessige aussprache) rum die in einer FRIEDE,FREUDE,EIERKUCHEN ,WELT LEBEN und alles in den A.... geschoben bekommen!!!

hmmm...dass mit dem Anwalt würde ich ja schön lassen, ausser du hast genügen kohle in der Tasche. aber da du angeblich auf einem Rp Server zockst, wird dein Jourist probs dabei haben, dein anliegen durchzubekommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fazit: Spiel auf einem PvP Server da gibt es weniger Weicheier, die dich wegen so einem BULLSHIT melden^^

PS: Niveau und Moral Apostel können ihre Comments sonst wohin stecken, oder einfach wieder zurück in ihres Kloster gehn und dort den Hof fegen!

mfg Dagga the Dagger(20Jahre)^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skywise (5. März 2008)

Ähm, das mit dem nationalem Recht geht über AGBs, das stimmt zwar, ändert aber rein gar nichts an der Tatsache, dass Blizzard in ihrem Spiel die Hausherren sind. 

Fakt ist, wenn ein Spieler einen anderen wegen einem anstößigen oder anderweitig eventuell gegen die Richtlinien verstoßendem Namen meldet und das geprüft wird, dann hat der GM jedes Recht der Welt (von Azeroth) deinen Namen zu ändern.
Auf der anderen Seite hat er aber in keiner Weise die Pflicht alle Charaktere danach durchzuschauen, ob es noch mehr solcher Namen gibt. 
Insgesamt wurde das hier schon gesagt, ich wollte es nur nochmal klar zusammenfassen, da einige Leute wohl einige Posts geschickt überlesen. ;P

Weiterhin lohnt es sich absolut nicht sich darüber zu streiten welche Namen eures Erachtens schlecht oder gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen sind. Wenn euch ein Spieler auffällt, dessen Name euch wegen eurer Herkunft, wegen eures Glaubens oder einfach nur wegen bestimmter Kenntnisse was Persönlichkeiten (ob reale oder Filmfiguren) angeht, stört, dann könnt auch ihr ihn melden wenn ihr wollt. 
Ich hatte selber einige Gildenkollegen, die öfter mal mit anderen aneinander geraten sind wegen deren Namen und ich kann bestätigen, dass Blizzard solchen Beschwerden nachgeht, es muss sich halt in der Regel nur erst jemand beschweren. 
Ich schätze, dass die für ganz krasse Namen auch nen Filter eingebaut haben vergleichbar zum Schimpfwortfilter, das sollte nicht so schwer sein, kann ich aber natürlich nicht genau sagen. 

Fazit jedenfalls:
Macht euch halt einfach Spieltaugliche Namen. Wenn ihr selber zu unkreativ seid um euch nen Namen auszudenken der zu nem Gnom, nem Tauren oder ner Nachtelfe passt, dann googelt halt mal nach Fantasy Namen oder Generatoren hierfür statt euch nach euren Vorbildern oder sonstwas zu nennen, die es halt schon gibt. 

Zum Abschluss noch eine Sache zu geistigem Eigentum. Namen sind zwar nicht unbedingt als Markennamen eingetragen und dadurch geschützt, in dem Moment in dem jemand allerdings etwas veröffentlicht gilt es als sein geistiges Eigentum und unterliegt damit schon Nutzungseinschränkungen durch andere. Will heißen, jeder Name, der in einem Film vorkommt ist praktisch gesehen Teil des geistigen Eigentums der Produzenten oder bei wem auch immer die Rechte für den Film liegen und somit geschützt und das Nutzen dieser Namen verbietet Blizz, wer dagegen verstößt muss halt damit rechnen aber nicht sicher sein, dass er erwischt wird.

Wer das nicht glauben will, der soll mal um zwei Ecken denken. WoW ist ein Spiel, für das man monatlich zahlt, mit dem Blizz also Gewinn macht, soweit ist das glaub ich allen klar, es ist also kommerziell und nicht rein privat. Ihr habt weiterhin sicher alle schonmal davon gehört, dass es Fußballmanager für PCs gibt, oder auch andere Sportspiele. Einige dieser Spiele bieten die originalen Namen aller Spieler, andere dagegen nicht, woran könnte das liegen? Richtig, die Namensrechte lieben bei den einzelnen Personen und dürfen daher ohne deren Einwilligung nicht kommerziell genutzt werden. Da wir uns ja einig waren, dass WoW kommerziell ist, seht ihr, dass ihr absolut kein Recht habt Namen zu verwenden, die nicht frei erfunden sind und genau das gibt Blizz durch seine AGBs vor.

Gruß
Skywise


P.S. Wenn jemand nicht weiß wer jemand anderes ist hilft in der Regel das Internet bei der Lösung!
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_Camillo_und_Peppone


----------



## Cowblade (5. März 2008)

LOL   Blizzard meinte es sehr rein das Don im Namen, da das gleich zu setzen wäre wie König und so.

Naja wenn sie meinen dann sei es halt so.

Nur ich werde jetzt halt auch jeden melden wenn mir der Name nicht gefällt, weil Fu.... Nu... und so sind auch nicht nötig.


----------



## Lewa (5. März 2008)

lol das mit dem anwalt rofl  xD


----------



## Bluescreen07 (5. März 2008)

Cowblade schrieb:


> LOL   Blizzard meinte es sehr rein das Don im Namen, da das gleich zu setzen wäre wie König und so.


Eigentlich geht es um --> Namen von berühmten Kultur- und Medienpersonen

aber wenn du meinst

*Titel im Namen*

Fantasy-Titel die Teil Spielsystems sind, sollten nicht über die Charakterbenennung einfließen. Diese Katagorie schließt alle Namen ein, die:

* einen Titelanhang vor oder nach dem Charakternamen beinhalten – egal ob dieser Bezug zur Fantasy hat oder nicht (z.B. KönigPaul, HauptmannAnton, HerrTunichtgut)
* die Immersion auf einem Rollenspielserver stört (Bsp. Masteroftheworld)

Wenn jemand einen solchen Namen für seinen Charakter gewählt hat, kann er/sie:

* einen zufällig erstellten und vorübergehenden Namen erhalten, der mit dem Online-Ticketsystem wieder geändert werden kann
* eine Verwarnung erhalten
* zeitweilig oder permanent aus dem Spiel ausgeschlossen werden


----------



## Occasus (5. März 2008)

lol ihr glaubt nicht wie ich mich vor lachen übergeben habe ^^

er klagt blizz an. was es nicht alles für leute gibt.
viel spaß beim prozess.
und solltest du was erreichen, was wäre das dann?

ein name in einem spiel.


----------



## Mourist (5. März 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> lol ihr glaubt nicht wie ich mich vor lachen übergeben habe ^^
> 
> er klagt blizz an. was es nicht alles für leute gibt.
> viel spaß beim prozess.
> ...



/sign

genau das gleiche hab ich grad auch gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (5. März 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> lol ihr glaubt nicht wie ich mich vor lachen übergeben habe ^^
> 
> er klagt blizz an. was es nicht alles für leute gibt.
> viel spaß beim prozess.
> ...


Wegen solchen Posts muss ich mich auch öftermal übergeben, aber leider nicht weil ich lachen muss! Eher das Gegenteil...


----------



## eratis (5. März 2008)

Bei einem 70er aus meiner gilde haben sie JETZT nach über einem jahr spielzeit bemerkt dass er einen namen hat den er angeblich nicht haben darf...er hat ihn geändert...aber kam reichlich spät von blizzard, oder ?


----------



## Mourist (5. März 2008)

Aber ist doch so, es geht um einen Namen, mehr nicht. Manche haben halt Glück das se nich erwischt werden, andere haben Pech...
Und wenn Blizz so handelt ist es deren Sache.
Ich hätte mit sowas keine Probleme, weils ja schlieslich nur ein Name is


----------



## Cowblade (5. März 2008)

"Don" ist ein Titel wie bei den Schotten das "Mc" und somit ein Titelanhang.
Hab ich leider auch nicht gewusst das "Don" ein Titel ist, aber diesesmal hab ich wenigstens eine Begründung bekommen und wurde nicht einfach stehen gelassen.

Und um das ging es mir hauptsächlich, den einfach sagen dein name passt nicht du musst ihn ändern und ohne erkläre was genau nicht stimmt die verbindung zu trenn ist nicht ok. Früher hatte WoW einen Namenfilter eingebaut beim erstellen von Chars, aber schaut doch mal selbst im Arsenal was da jetzt alles zu finden ist.


----------



## Apex (5. März 2008)

ich werde solange jammern, bis es nur noch einen klasse gibt, die gibts dann in rot und blau...
wenn ich dies durchgebracht habe werde ich Individualität fordern...
naja in dem sine.
mal ganz ehrlich selbst wenn du mit der klage durchkommen soltest..was haste davon ? einen ingame namen, toll du bist echt mein held...dich würd ich mir sogar übers bett kleben als poster...

naja wie sagt man soschön "jedent ag steht ein trottel auf" sorry soll keine beileidigung oder so sein.


----------



## Occasus (5. März 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> Wegen solchen Posts muss ich mich auch öftermal übergeben, aber leider nicht weil ich lachen muss! Eher das Gegenteil...




hmm sorry war ich zu unfreundlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber mal ehrlich. wer bitte schön schaltet einen anwalt ein, nur damit er in einem RPG einen namen behalten darf? 
und wer klagt eine Firma an, die im monat mehrere millionen euro verdient? die können sich ziemlich gute anwälte leisten.


ich verstehe schon was der thread ersteller meint aber.........

naja blizzard hat eigentlich narrenfreiheit.

die anderen 50 leute die genau so heißen oder so ähnlich wurden halt noch nicht erwischt. und es besteht natürlich eine gefahr mit so einem namen erwischt zu werden.


----------



## Caidy (5. März 2008)

Also das mit den Namensänderungen finde ich manchmal auch komisch...


Ich hatte ziemlich lange eine pala die so auf lvl 18 rumgurkte (sicher 4-5monate) Namens Serinity


Eines Tages logte ich ein und sie hieß Caidii, ich war totak verwundert und kapierte erstmal gar nix, habe dann mal meine emails gecheckt und da stand drinne das mein Name wegen einer Namensreservierung geändert werden hat müssen...


Ich denk mir nix weiter und hab einen neuen erstellt (wollte da eh draenei spielen) und da rennt eine Draenei Priesterin mit meinem alten Namen rum.... als ich sie auf die reservierung ansprach bekam ich aber keine Antwort...

Aber einen Anwalt finde ich übertrieben... Blizzard ändert einzelne Namen erst wenn viele beschwerden eingehen...


----------



## Dekiela (5. März 2008)

ich könnt mir gut vorstellen, dass sobald ne anfrage zur namensänderung oder chartransfer kommt, blizz nicht davor zurueck schreckt chars, die den gewünschten Namen inne haben eine Namensänderung aufzuzwingen! Geld regiert die Welt!^^


----------



## lord just (5. März 2008)

Ilúvatar schrieb:


> Don Camillo ist ja nicht der Name vom Schauspieler also nicht von der Berühmtheit...Don Camillo ist lediglich ein erfundener Name für eine Filmperson...sonst müssten ja alle Legolasse etc auch ihre Namen ändern.
> 
> ausser die mache des filmes haben doncamillo schützen lassen aber eben sind wir wieder bei legolas...




naja alle namen in nem film oder buch sind teil des film oder buches und stehen wie der film oder das buch unter urheberrecht. legolas sowie all die anderen namen sind urheberrechtlich geschützt und blizzard muss halt dafür sorgen, dass die sich umbenennen. wenn du nen legolas oder legolass oder irgendwie sowas siehst, dann kannst du nen gm anschreiben un dem sagen, dass der name verboten ist, da er aus herr der ringe kommt.

so lange sich aber niemand bei nem gm darüber beschwert, macht en gm da auch nix gegen, weil die auch so genug zu tun haben. es gibt zwar nen namensfilter, der auch immer weiter ausgebaut wird, aber die leute lassen sich auch immer wieder neue schreibweisen einfallen.



dann finde ich den thread ziemlich peinlich und kindisch. man weiß, dass man gegen die agb verstoßen hat und kommt mit ner namensänderung davon und will trotzdem auf die kacke hauen, nach dem motto "die anderen machen das aber auch". das ist so ne ausrede von kleinen kindern, die etwas gemacht haben, wo sie wissen, dass es verboten ist und es trotzdem machen, weil es andere auch tun.

sich gegen sachen zu wehren ist ja ok, aber auch nur, wenn man im recht ist und nicht, wenn man genau weiß, dass man was verbotenes gemacht hat.


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> noob



Ein User der im Buffed.de ''noob'' schreibt hat den Sinn des Threads nicht verstanden oder möchte nur Aufmerksamkeit. Vielleicht solltest du mal überlegen, was es für ein Sinn hat. Dich im mybuffed Profil als Männlich darzustellen und dann ein Bild reinstellen von deiner besseren Seite als Mädchen/Frau.


----------



## Cowblade (5. März 2008)

lord schrieb:


> naja alle namen in nem film oder buch sind teil des film oder buches und stehen wie der film oder das buch unter urheberrecht. legolas sowie all die anderen namen sind urheberrechtlich geschützt und blizzard muss halt dafür sorgen, dass die sich umbenennen. wenn du nen legolas oder legolass oder irgendwie sowas siehst, dann kannst du nen gm anschreiben un dem sagen, dass der name verboten ist, da er aus herr der ringe kommt.




Mein Name war nicht Doncamilo sonder Doncarmilo, aber egal stören tut das Don im Namen da es sich hier um einen Titel handelt, wie bei den Schotten das Mc.

Aber das was mich am meisten geärgert hat, ist das, das der GM obwohl ich nachgefragt habe keine Erklärung bzw Begründung genannt hatte und das machen die immer öfter und wen sie mir keine Auskunft bzw Begründung geben, meinem Anwalt müssen sie sie geben, deswegen auch der Anwalt.


----------



## Thug (5. März 2008)

Cowblade schrieb:


> Mein Name war nicht Doncamilo sonder Doncarmilo, aber egal stören tut das Don im Namen da es sich hier um einen Titel handelt, wie bei den Schotten das Mc.
> 
> Aber das was mich am meisten geärgert hat, ist das, das der GM obwohl ich nachgefragt habe keine Erklärung bzw Begründung genannt hatte und das machen die immer öfter und wen sie mir keine Auskunft bzw Begründung geben, meinem Anwalt müssen sie sie geben, deswegen auch der Anwalt.


Yo mach das bitte und halt uns auf den Laufenden, stör dich net an den flames, ich würds genauso tun genau aus diesem Grund, wegen dieser kack Makro-scheisse und voreiligen Handlungen von Blizz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n3tch3r (5. März 2008)

Cowblade schrieb:


> Aber das was mich am meisten geärgert hat, ist das, das der GM obwohl ich nachgefragt habe keine Erklärung bzw Begründung genannt hatte und das machen die immer öfter und wen sie mir keine Auskunft bzw Begründung geben, meinem Anwalt müssen sie sie geben, deswegen auch der Anwalt.



Du willst ernsthaft einen Anwalt wegen einer SPIELENAMENSÄNDERUNG einschalten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
U made my day! Sowas absolut lächerliches hab ich selten gehört. 

Da bleibt mir nur zu sagen: L2L (Learn to life) !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animexina (5. März 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob es schon genannt wurde, aber ich gebe mal meinen Senf dazu:

GMs werden erst auf Namen aufmerksam, wenn ANDERE SPIELER diese Namen melden, das heißt also du kannst das "aber 2362452452 andere Spieler heißen auch so!" in die Tonne kloppen.

GMs handeln nunmal erst wenn andere Spieler ein Ticket schreiben.
Und nein, das weiß ich nicht, weil der Freund meines Onkels meines Cousins ein GM ist, sondern weils im GM-Forum so steht.

Ani


----------



## Huntergottheit (5. März 2008)

@threadersteller , falls du recht hast gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## osama (5. März 2008)

seid ma ehrlich würde es euch gefallen das ihr euren namen ändern müsst obwohl es noch viele andere mit diesem namen gibt..?

also blizzard gehört das game zwar aber alles machen dürfen die nun auch wieder nicht..ohne uns wären die gar nix..


----------



## The_Rugbywarrior (5. März 2008)

Was warn das eigentlich fürn server? hab das ville überlesen würd mich aber ma interessieren...

btw ma allgemein...wenn man schon ein FANTASY-Rollenspiel spielt sollte man doch ein wenig Kreativität bei der Namensfindung vorraussetzen...


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (5. März 2008)

ok ich kann verstehen das es ärgerlich ist seinen namen zu ändern
und naja aus deiner sicht is es ziemlich unbegründet weil der name an sich nicht schlimm is 
finde ich übringens auch

aber wie andere bereits sagten muss dich ein spieler gemeldet haben damit der name geändert wird
gms machen danach auch nur ihre arbeit
die begründung steht dann in den nutzungsrechten
klar wäre es besser wenn er dir ne vernüftige begründung gegeben hätte warum nicht dieser name erlaubt is

und naja das mit den anwalt find ich bissle dämlich, weil blizzard is nen milliarden unternehmen
die sich vor gericht mit ganz anderen dingen rumschlagen als ner spielernamensänderung bei einen deutschen
und das nur weil der gm ihm keine richtige antwort gegeben hat

naja also fazit neuer name und weiterspielen und spaß haben


----------



## turageo (5. März 2008)

Mal gesetz den Fall es ist kein RP-Server, dann hätte ich persönlich den Namen wahrscheinlich gar nicht gemeldet. Ich mein, bei dem Thema krieg ich so langsam den Eindruck, dass sich so ca. 1 % der WoW Spieler auf nem Server stundenlang reinhocken und nach anstößigen Namen ausschau halten um den zu melden (beim RP und extremen Namen ja auch gar kein Problem, aber das hier ist höchsten, wenn überhaupt, eine urheberrechtliche Sache und auch nur dann wenn er wirklich exakt den eingetragenen Namen oder eingetragene Varianten davon verwendet).

Mit seiner Anwaltsdrohung, sollte er sie umsetzen, hat er nicht einmal so Unrecht. Ich denke, dass es dem TE evtl. gar nicht so sehr nur um die Namensänderung geht, sondern um die schon erwähnte "Ich-bin-der-King" Einstellung von Blizz. Auch ein Vertreiber von Dienstleistungen (zur Verfügung stellen des Game Content, der Server und Clients) darf nicht alles machen wie es ihm beliebt.

Beispiel: Wenn ich Webspace vermiete (sagen wir mal 5 Gig pro Account), dann kann ich auch nicht sagen ich stelle einfach nur 3 Gig zur Verfügung - die vollen 5e kriegt nur der, der sich beschwert. Was isn das für ne Auffassung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

turageo


----------



## Yagilius (5. März 2008)

Cowblade schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal eine Stellungsnahme von Blizzard gefordert und werde wenn nötig diesen Fall weiter publik machen und meinem Anwalt übergeben.



Habe wirklich lange nicht mehr so laut gelacht wegen einem Post aus dem Forum.


----------



## osama (5. März 2008)

ok blizz hat sich mit anderen sachen rumzuschlagen von denen mir keine bekannt ist aber es müssen auch die kleinen sachen beachtet werden...die erlauben sich viel zu viel merk ich selbst oft genug...


----------



## Andanwehn (5. März 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nur ca 20% der Kunden die mit Anwalt drohen machen das bei uns auch wahr. Ich nehme bei Wow liegt die Rate noch deutlich darunter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich mein in der Theorie... Klar, wird das nicht funktionieren dagegen anzugehen. Aber Tikume, du wirst doch zugeben müssen, dass die GMs in der Lage sein sollten, Blizzards Hausgemachtes Arsenal nach Namen zu durchsuchen. Da kann man nämlich alle Realms abgrasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Im übrigen @TE: Keep Cool, Kollege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Sich drüber aufregen kost nur unnötig Nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (5. März 2008)

Wie isn das ? Muss sich da nur einer beschweren ? Dh, wenn einer sich beschwert, dann wird der geändert ?

Ich könnte also damit eine kostenlose Namensänderung kriegen ? 
Einfach wem sagen: "Du, beschwer dich mal über meinem Namen." Und zack ist nen GM da und sagt: "Such dir ma nen anderen Namen aus." ???


----------



## Cowblade (5. März 2008)

Ich habe die Antwort schon bekommen von Blizzard warum ich mit meinem Namen gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen verstoßen habe. 

Begründung: Titelanhang

Würde ich nur Carmilo heissen, würde ich auch nicht gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen.
Da ich aber Doncarmilo heiße, tue ich das schon, da Don ein Titelanhang ist.
und das darf man nicht auf einen RP-PvE-Server nicht. Naja das Don ein Titel ist wusste ich nicht.

Und um das mit dem Anwalt nochermal aufzuklären, ein Anwalt verklagt nicht nur we, er fordert auch Begrüngungen ein und so, dass heißt also nicht das es eine Klage wird, aber eine begründung steht mir zuminderst zu und die habe ich jetzt endlich auch ohne Anwalt bekommen. Die Begründung die mir GM nicht geben wollte.

Hoffe ich habe jetzt alles aufgeklärt


----------



## osama (5. März 2008)

oO naja erst hier so dicke luft machen und dan nix als heiße luft...


----------



## gultis (5. März 2008)

da solte man schon mal die agbs lesen nich ?
blizz sagt ausdrücklich das es keine medien oder auf berühmte ( auch in filmen ) bezogene namen geben darf


----------



## Cowblade (5. März 2008)

Andanwehn schrieb:


> Ich mein in der Theorie... Klar, wird das nicht funktionieren dagegen anzugehen. Aber Tikume, du wirst doch zugeben müssen, dass die GMs in der Lage sein sollten, Blizzards Hausgemachtes Arsenal nach Namen zu durchsuchen. Da kann man nämlich alle Realms abgrasen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja das meine ich auch, such mal nach Nu..e, also nach einem leichten Mädchen 38 mal wirst du sie finden.


----------



## Mace (5. März 2008)

einem freund von mir haben se nen 3 tage bann gegeben weil er den namen
Bimbo trug

von einem gildenmitglied hieß das pet Analgeneral das pet wurde vom gm einfach zu peter unbenannt


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (5. März 2008)

also stimmt schon das gms auch die namen auf den servern überprüfen müssten
und dann jeden namen der gegen die regeln verstoßt ändern

und naja dsa mit den melden is ja dann wohl nur so wenn er gegen die regeln verstößt

wenn jetzt einer einen meldet und dein name is aber in ordunung dann darfst sicher deinen namen behalten


----------



## Kiluan (5. März 2008)

GZ an alle die auf Forentrolle reinfallen

1/10


Verklagen kann man blizz nur wenn sie einfach so deinen Char löschen , sonst nisch.


----------



## Andanwehn (5. März 2008)

Cowblade schrieb:


> Würde ich nur Carmilo heissen, würde ich auch nicht gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen.
> Da ich aber Doncarmilo heiße, tue ich das schon, da Don ein Titelanhang ist.
> und das darf man nicht auf einen RP-PvE-Server nicht. Naja das Don ein Titel ist wusste ich nicht.



Du wusstest nicht das Don einen Titel darstellt? Ich sag nix mehr dazu. Wobei, wenn man sichs überlegt wär es bei Doncarmilo tatsächlich kein Titel nur bei Don Carmilo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ach Schwam drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cowblade (5. März 2008)

Ich habe den GM gefragt was an meinem Namen nicht stimmt, und ich bekamm nur die Meldung von ihm das er jetzt meine Verbindung trennt, damit ich meinem Char einen neuen Namen geben kann.

Naja einfach stehen lassen nenne ich das, eine Begründung wäre nett gewesen und nicht das ich erst an Blizzard eine E-Mail schreiben muss um die Begründung zu bekommen.
und das Don ein titel ist wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Cowblade (5. März 2008)

Andanwehn schrieb:


> Du wusstest nicht das Don einen Titel darstellt? Ich sag nix mehr dazu. Wobei, wenn man sichs überlegt wär es bei Doncarmilo tatsächlich kein Titel nur bei Don Carmilo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja man kann nicht alles wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cowblade (5. März 2008)

Kiluan schrieb:


> GZ an alle die auf Forentrolle reinfallen
> 
> 1/10
> Verklagen kann man blizz nur wenn sie einfach so deinen Char löschen , sonst nisch.



Ein Anwalt ist nicht nur dazu da einen zu verklagen! Eine Begründung steht mir zu und dazu sind die GMs  nicht fähig. Wenn man einen verwarnt oder sagt was er tun soll, so sollte man es auch Begründen. Und wenn Blizzard mir die Begründung nicht gibt, kann ich meinen Anwalt einschalten der die Begründung einfordert.

Blizzard hat mir die Begründung schon gegeben, aber erst nach einer E-Mail, dies hätte aber auch schon der GM Machen sollen, wie ich ihn gefragt habe.


----------



## Andanwehn (5. März 2008)

Cowblade schrieb:


> Ich habe den GM gefragt was an meinem Namen nicht stimmt, und ich bekamm nur die Meldung von ihm das er jetzt meine Verbindung trennt, damit ich meinem Char einen neuen Namen geben kann.
> 
> Naja einfach stehen lassen nenne ich das, eine Begründung wäre nett gewesen und nicht das ich erst an Blizzard eine E-Mail schreiben muss um die Begründung zu bekommen.
> und das Don ein titel ist wusste ich nicht.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_%28Spanisch%29
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mafia

Ausserdem ist Don die italienische Anrede für einen Priester im Range eines Monsignore. Hoffe das hilft. Soll kein Flame sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saigon1 (5. März 2008)

sorry du hast was böse an der waffel im Anwalt geben looool net nicht wirklich oder ??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (5. März 2008)

saigon1 schrieb:


> sorry du hast was böse an der waffel im Anwalt geben looool net nicht wirklich oder ??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



häh ?


----------



## Veragron (5. März 2008)

Megaloh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Wer ist Doncamilo???^^
> ...



Zum "Comerz Spiel":

1.: Lern Deutsch.
2.: Würd ich auch so machen. Wenn ich n Spiel erfinde, würd ich mich auch dafür bezahlen lassen das weiterzuentwickeln und zu überwachen.

Zu dem markierten Satz:

1.: Lösch das bitte, diese Deppen von hartaberfair usw. brauchen nicht noch mehr Holzkohle um diese Diskussion über Ballerspiele anzuheizen.
2.: Geh zum Psychiater deines Vertrauens und lass dich behandeln.
3.: Falls es ein Witz war: Schlechter Humor. Ich hätte es blutrünstiger ausgedrückt, so ist das nix halbes und nix ganzes.

Zum Thema:

1.: lol
2.: rofl
3.: Made my Day
4.: Mach ruhig, hab da keine Probleme mit.
5.: Nimm bitte die Gerichtsverhandlung, falls es dazu kommt, auf Video auf. Ich brauch was zum Lachen.


----------



## Skywise (5. März 2008)

Puh Leute, lest doch mal die Posts durch bevor ihr euren Senf dazu gebt :/

Das mit dem Namen ist ja soweit geklärt aber dass es immer noch Leute gibt die so naiv sind (sorry, aber ist so) zu glauben, es wäre die Aufgabe, ja sogar die Pflicht eines GMs wenn er einen Namen ändert auch gleich das Arsenal zu durchsuchen ob dieser Name noch mehrfach vertreten ist... 

Es ist immer wieder das selbe, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. GMs reagieren NUR auf Beschwerden von Spielern wenn es um Namensänderungen geht, die suchen nicht selbstständig danach. Wenn ihr wissen wollt warum, kann ich euch nur auf gewisse andere Seiten verweisen, die sich mit dem Thema "Arbeit der GMs" sehr intensiv auseinandergesetzt haben, die haben in ihrem JOB genug zu tun und sind sicherlich nicht dazu eingestellt den ganzen Tag nach Namen zu suchen. Sie sind so gesehen auch Dienstleister, sprich, wenn sich einer beschwert, helfen sie ihm (so weit es ihre Spielräume zulassen) weiter, das gilt auch für Beschwerden über Namen. Punkt

P.S. Ich weiß nicht ob ich die Seite hier posten darf, weil sie evtl. als Konkurrenz angesehen wird, aber der Name Lichking und Allimania dürften wohl Hinweis genug sein.


----------



## Ilunadin (5. März 2008)

Cowblade schrieb:


> Tja die Blizzard GMs sind ja wahre Götter. Da der Name Doncarmilo anstössig ist musste ich ihn ändern, aber ganz so lasse ich mir das nicht gefallen, wenn man schaut wieviele Doncamilo es gibt und das ist auch der richige Name von dem Pfarrer aus dem Film, fühle ich mich irgendwie gemobbt.
> Hab da mal im Arsenal gekuckt.
> 
> Doncamilo 38 mal
> ...



Gelobet sei dieser GM der dafür sorgt dass ein weiterer dämlicher Name geändert wurde


----------



## Raefael (5. März 2008)

Leute das ist alles nichts neues.
Bei uns gab es mal den Gildenrang Jackass.

Das brachte allen eine Woche Spielpause, da man jackass als Beleidigung auffassen könnte ....


//Rafa


----------



## altana-alta (5. März 2008)

n3tch3r schrieb:


> Da bleibt mir nur zu sagen: L2L (Learn to life) !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du meinst wohl learn to liVe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zum TE, komm mal runter es ist letzendlich echt nur ein spiel und wenn es dir so wichtig is dann such den typ der dich verpetzt hat auf und verschlag ihn halt wenns dir danach besser geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
namensänderung kostet 8€, ein anwalt einiges mehr und auch wenn du des geld zum scheissen hast wäre es sinnlos weil du dich damit nur selbst zum deppen machst, sieh es positiv du kriegst ne namensänderung umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hatte mit kumpels auch schon überlegt dass sie sich irgentne story einfallen lassen dass ich meinen namen ändern darf/muss aber war dann doch nix^^


----------



## Dracocephalus (5. März 2008)

@ Cowblade:

Wenn Du auf den "Don" nicht verzichten willst, dann hol Dir das Addon "flagRSP2". Da kannst Du Dich Carmilo nennen und den "Don" als Titel davorsetzen. Und außerdem kannst Du natürlich noch weitere Informationen zu Deinem Char angeben. Das wird natürlich nur von Leuten gesehen, die auch flagRSP2 laufen haben...

Ansonsten: Ich setze mich gerne mal 20min hin und such den Server nach nicht-RP-fähigen Namen ab. Und es werden tatsächlich immer weniger. Bin wohl nicht der einzige...^^

D.


----------



## Tja (5. März 2008)

Einfache Lösung:
Mach es nicht, der GM hat kein Recht Dich dazuzuwingen. Sollte der Account gesperrt werden --->Anwalt einschalten und Brief aufsetzen lassen.

nur eines NICHT tun:

Auf einen längeren Rechtsstreit mit dem Schneesturm einlassen, da zieht der Ottonormal-Verbraucher nämlich garantiert den Kürzeren.


----------



## Amathaon (5. März 2008)

obernerd oder einfach nur minderbemittelt ^^ ?


----------



## Ouna (5. März 2008)

Cowblade schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal eine Stellungsnahme von Blizzard gefordert und werde wenn nötig diesen Fall weiter publik machen und meinem Anwalt übergeben.


Gz. Get a RL. 
Und du meinst, dass du mit deinem 0815 Anwalt gegen so ne große Firma ankommst? Da kannste auch dein Geld 1000x sinnvoller investieren

Alternativ: Nenn dich um und scheiß drauf. 
Und nur weil andere Leute so heißen, gibt dir das kein Recht, dass du auch so heißen kannst. Wenns dich SO sehr stört, schreib halt einfach n Ticket gegen die anderen Leute, die auch so heißen. Die werden dann auch ihren Namen ändern müssen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## celion (5. März 2008)

Cowblade schrieb:


> Mein Name war nicht Doncamilo sonder Doncarmilo, aber egal stören tut das Don im Namen da es sich hier um einen Titel handelt, wie bei den Schotten das Mc.
> 
> Aber das was mich am meisten geärgert hat, ist das, das der GM obwohl ich nachgefragt habe keine Erklärung bzw Begründung genannt hatte und das machen die immer öfter und wen sie mir keine Auskunft bzw Begründung geben, meinem Anwalt müssen sie sie geben, deswegen auch der Anwalt.



Es gibt tausende von Spinnern, jetzt gibts wieder einen mehr


----------



## Cowblade (5. März 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> Gz. Get a RL.
> Und du meinst, dass du mit deinem 0815 Anwalt gegen so ne große Firma ankommst? Da kannste auch dein Geld 1000x sinnvoller investieren
> 
> Alternativ: Nenn dich um und scheiß drauf.
> ...



Warum meinen alle ich will Blizzard klagen??????

Mir ging es darum das mich der GM ohne Begründung stehen lies und mich aus dem Spiel warf.
Das Don ein Titel ist wusste ich bislange nicht  und ich finde das mir eine Begründung zusteht.
Der Anwalt kann diese Begründung einfordern (hat nichts mit klagen zu tun).
Mittlerweilen habe ich eine Stellungsnahme von Blizzrad und die haben mir erklärt das das Don in Doncarmilo als Titelanhang gesehen wird, ok mein Fehler.
Erklärt aber noch nicht warum mir der GM das nicht gleich sagen kann.


----------



## nalcarya (6. März 2008)

matic schrieb:


> Es ist nur ein Spiel verdammt...!


Genau das scheinen viele vergessen zu haben. Es ist nur ein verdammtes Spiel.


----------



## ormord (6. März 2008)

Find ich mal lustig wie manche menschen sich da rein steigern können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neon1705 (6. März 2008)

omg dann muss ich ja mein spieler namen auch ändern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein HM main heißt nähmlich "Kazzam" omg ich habe den namen von shaquel o'neal geklaut als er den flaschengeist Kazzam gespielt hat OMG

*anmerkung* man hat mir erst nach der erstellung meines namens gesagt das es den film gibt und ich habe erst danach im internet recharchier (hoffe das schreibt man so^^) und herausgefunden den film gibs ja wirklich  und dann heißt mein HM halt wie ein flaschengeist 

und bis jetz hat sich noch niemand beschwert und ich werde ihn auch nicht freiwillig änder und wen mich wer zwingt dann hör ich lieber mit wow auf





UND JA MIT ABSICHT ALLES KLEIN GESCHRIEBEN!!!!!!!!! 

plz geht mir net aufn sack mit rechschreibung und so blödsinn ich schreibe mit vollster absicht so weil ich keine zeit und keine lust habe auf rechtschreibung zu achten also wens stört selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bockert (6. März 2008)

kekse!


----------



## Veragron (6. März 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> plz geht mir net aufn sack mit rechschreibung und so blödsinn ich schreibe mit vollster absicht so weil ich keine zeit und keine lust habe auf rechtschreibung zu achten *also wens stört selber schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Macht Sinn. Wirklich. Ich habe noch nie einen so überaus geistreichen und sinnvollen Satz gesehen.
Btw., deine Rechtschreibung geht noch. Sind ja kaum Fehler drin. Und bei vernünftiger Zeichensetzung und Absätzen kann man über Groß- & Kleinschreibung hinwegsehen.


----------



## Ghodi (6. März 2008)

Hätte Schalke heute nicht im Elfmeterschießen gewonnen, wäre der Thread das geilste was ich heute erlebt hätte! Wie Thug und sein Kollege Thredersteller keinen Plan haben, aber immer schön auf *akzeptieren* klicken! Ich möchte gern eure Telefonnummer haben und euch Verträge andrehen! Und dannkommt bitte mit Anwalt mit dem Worten, es ist alles Legitim und Richtig und ich weiß es, aber ich will es nicht das es so ist! xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karol25 (6. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ey manchmal denke ich hir sind nur kinder unterwegs da beschwärt sich einer wegen blizz un er wir alls noob oder sonnst was beschimpft ihr seid doch alle neidisch und suchtis die das spiel nicht verlieren wollt echt peinlich lernt normal zu leben KINDER


----------



## Grushdak (6. März 2008)

@ Karol25

Zum Leben gehört auch, Schreiben können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das solltest Du mal lernen.

Was erwartet man denn hier, wenn man sich über blizzard beklagt.
Würde da sagen -> falsche Adresse. Hier ist nicht blizzard.


----------



## WeisserWolf (6. März 2008)

hmmmm....

ich habe mir mal die namensrichtlinien durchgelesen und festgestellt:

es gibt nicht allzuviel spielraum, sicherlich drei viertel der ingame verwendeten namen könnte man mit mintestens einer der richtlinien an den pranger stellen.

btw: ohne die ganzen troll-posts wäre ich mit dem lesen dieses themas etwa 3 mal so schnell fertig geworden ^^


----------



## Shadowelve (6. März 2008)

Würd mir von den GMs auch nicht alles gefallen lassen, finde daher gut dass wenigstens einer mal aufsteht und gegen die "Götter" GMs vorgeht. Die entscheiden auch sehr persönlich, will gar ned wissen wie korrupt das dort abläuft.
Ich gehe mal davon aus du bist Lvl 70, hast den Charnamen also schon eine ganze Weile. Die hätten zuerst was sagen sollen, jetzt nach 70 lvl gehört der Name einfach zu dem Char. 
Diejenigen die den Namen anstössig finden sollen einfach in die nächste Stadt laufen oder den Char mit dem Namen nicht anschauen, das sind auch so kleine Whiner "mama mama der char heisst wie ein böser mensch" omg das ist auch nur ein Name...aber nein das muss direkt dem nächsten GM gemeldet werden. jeder soll seinen Char nennen wie er will, er muss damit spielen nicht die anderen.

Beispiel me, "Shadowelve" heisst mein Main. Das ist weder kreativ noch cool klingend, aber mittlerweile kennt mich jeder als "Shadowelve" bzw "Shadow" oder "Shad". Der Name gehört einfach zum Char, obwohl "Schattenelf" eher eine Bezeichnung als ein Name ist, aber so ists nun mal.


So Long
 Shad


----------



## Akabar (6. März 2008)

Nur 3 Anmerkungen:
1.) Forscherliga = RP Server
2.) Advocard ist Anwalts Liebling!
3.) HA HA


----------



## Hishabye (6. März 2008)

Ich frag mich, ob 50% hier nur den TE-ersten-Post lesen und den rest gar nicht und dann nur müllhaltigen Senf dazu geben ohne zu erkennen, dass sich der Thread weiter entwickelt hat???? o.O


----------



## Shadowelve (6. März 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, ob 50% hier nur den TE-ersten-Post lesen und den rest gar nicht und dann nur müllhaltigen Senf dazu geben ohne zu erkennen, dass sich der Thread weiter entwickelt hat???? o.O



Hab die erste Seite gelesen, war allerdings nichts konstruktives dabei. Um das abzukürzen hab ich den Rest übersprungen, keine Lust mich mit 6 Seiten zu beschäftigen in denen 80% eh nur Flame und Ironie ist. Ich will ja nicht einem der Nachposter antworten, sondern dem TE. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung oder wie du es so schön sagtest, mein "Senf".
Wobei mir Ketchup lieber wär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airbaer (6. März 2008)

Hmm, meines Wissens sind die Blizzard AGB's von Blizzard eh hinfällig, da ich die nach deutschem Recht schon beim Kauf erhalten bzw. gelesen habe muss. Soll heißen ich kauf mir das Spiel = gleichzeitige Aushändigung der AGB's an der Kasse  die ich vor dem Kauf zur Kenntnis nehmen muss und annehme und dann das Spiel kaufe. Da das Bei Blizz WOW nicht der Fall ist werden diese AGB's nach deutschem Recht auch nicht anerkannt. Eine Prozesslawine gab es damals schonmal bei den EULAS von Microsoft und anderen Herstellern und ich denke der TE hätte mit dem Anwalt gute Chancen.


----------



## Murie (6. März 2008)

du bist völlig fertig ^^


----------



## kexed (6. März 2008)

Elens schrieb:


> *deleted*




haha /signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir haben momentan nen anwalt weil wir massive probleme mit unserm nachbarn haben.

und du willst einen haben weil der böse gm dir ne namensänderung aufgedrängt hat.

deine probleme hätte ich gerne!


----------



## Sean McLaughlin (6. März 2008)

Worüber ich mich viel mehr wundere, als das jemand wegen eines "Don" seinen Nick ändern muss, ist die Frage, warum endlich diese ganzen unsäglichen "Chucknorris"´se nicht verschwinden. Die dürfen bleiben ?? Gilden-Hunter hatte sein Pet mal "AngelaMerkel" genannt. Nach Monaten flüsterte ihn mal ein GM an wegen Umbenennung !!


----------



## Calathiel (6. März 2008)

aehm falls er verklagfen wollte, hätte er null Chance gehabt.
Ne Erklärung von BLizzard für die er den Anwalt einschalten konnte, braucht er auch keinen. BLizzard gibt auf Anfrage genügend genaue Informationen raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es kommt halt drauf an ob man : EY IHR FUCKING SPACKOS WIESO HABT IHR MEINEN NAMEN GECHANGED. oder n nettes E-Mail schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

@ Te made my day, ist nicht der erste solche post hier/wow-europe forum. Es ist wieder ein Morgen, an dem ich mit Tränen in den Augen vor Lachen da gestanden bin. Es sind ein paar hundert pixel, WAU WIE SCHLIMMM ..... OMG MEINE NACHTELFE IST MAGERSUECHTIG, ICH VERKLAGE BLIZZARD, WEIL ICH ANGST HABE DAS SIE GLEICH STIRBT...

scheiss amerikanismus, alles immer über Anwalt lösen, anstatt einfach mal Hirn einschalten und googlen ...

zu dem typen da oben der immer meint, blizzard soll verklagt werden und ist ein "ich bin König" verein..

Du bist genauso doof wie unüberlegt... Blizzard gehört dieses Spiel, sie setzen die Regeln auf und wir halten uns dran (oder eben nicht). WENN EINER einen solchen Namen auf einem RP Server erstellt ( jaaa RP) hätte er innert ca. 20 Sekunden, wenn ich den Sehe ein Ticket am Hals. JA ich bin so ein "MAMA DER HAT BOESES NAMEN" Typ. AUf nem PvP server ist es mir scheiss egal (ich habe selber auch stupide Namen), jedoch wenns um RP Server geht, bin ich unnachgiebig. Wer sich nicht dran hält, wird von mir gequält ("welch Wortspiel o_0")

Ach ja : Wieso werden nich talle namen geändert? Zuviel Aufwand für BLizz, die bräuchten n RiesenTeam welches sich mit all den Spielern in Kontakt setzt und ihren Namen ändert. Das rendiert sich nicht, so reagieren sie auch nur auf die Meldungen von anderen Spielern. Gm's haben ja nich tnur die AUfgabe Namen zu ändern (wäre uach ziemlich stupide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).....


So und nun noch zum Schluss wegen Informationen von Gm's zu Players:

Ganz einfacher Grund, welche jede SUPPORTFIRMA auch hat. BLizz wird überflutet mit den SINNLOSESTEN Fragen. Dies nervt die Gm's und deswegen gehen manche Ticketbearbeitungen auch wieder elend lange, nu rweil irgend son kleiner Gimp meint er müsse Fragen wo Stormwind sei. Das gehört zwar nicht in Blizzards Aufgabenbereich, es werden aber täglich x-tausend (wenn ned mehr) tickets weltweit sein die solch sinnfreien Inhalt haben... Mit der Zeit nervt dies, so versuchen die Gm's halt möglichst wenig zu antworten, da sie schnelll weiterkommen müssen. Klar es gibgt immer wieder Ausnahmen, welche ausführhlich Auskunft geben, aber halt nicht alle. Es ist wie im richtigen Leben . Manche sind wortkarg, manche redselig. Manche informativ, die andern das Gegenteil. 

That' Life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))

Nun zum Ende : Ich hoffe, du hast gelernt, dass solch ein name nicht auf einen solchen Rp Server passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch gebe ich dir den TIpp : Nicht immer über jede Kleinigkeit aufregen: Es ist ungesund für den Blutdruck und deine Gesundheit. Nimm das Leben gelassener, relax und hör auf sowas ins Forum zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bzw. doch mach es weiterhin XD Ich will wieder mal gehört lachen und mir den Kopf gegen die Wand hauen :>


mfg euer kleiner shyaku


----------



## Riane (6. März 2008)

Mir ist gerade mein Bleistift runter gefallen.. :x
Ich informier schonmal mein (ich habe meinen) Aaaaaanwaaaaalt (bei mir)! Oh.. da fällt mir gerade noch was dazu ein!

Wir KÖNNEN hier nicht anhalten.. hier ist FLEDERMAUSLAND!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (6. März 2008)

*Der TE schrieb dass er den Anwalt nur zur Erzwingung einer Antwort brauchte, nicht für einen Rechtsstreit!*

Damit die dämlichen Spekulationen mal aufhören! :> Übrigens eine vollkommen legitime Methode wie cih finde. Der GM kann ja nciht einfach machen was er will, er sollte dem Spieler schon eine Begründung liefern (können). Hoffentlich hat der betreffende GM im Anschluss von Blizzard schön einen auf den Deckel bekommen ;>


----------



## Raefael (6. März 2008)

Du musst hier nicht rumschreien, wir hören allen noch recht gut.

Hättest Du alles durchgelesen, was scheinbar aber auch viele anderen hier nicht getan haben, hättest Du auch lesen können das der GM sehr wohl eine Begründung geliefert hat. 

Da die Regeln im Bezug auf die Namensvergabe einerseits recht streng gehandhabt werden, andererseits aber so Gummi mäßig sind hat der GM ganz im Sinne der Richtlinien gehandelt und wird auch keine Probleme bekommen.

//Rafa


----------



## nalcarya (6. März 2008)

Hättest du alles durchgelesen hättest du erfahren, dass die Begründung aber erst nach Forderung des TE kam - zumindest sagt der TE das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und schreien muss man hier schon, da genug Leute sich nix durchlesen was nciht auf der ersten Seite steht.



Cowblade schrieb:


> Blizzard hat mir die Begründung schon gegeben, aber erst nach einer E-Mail, dies hätte aber auch schon der GM Machen sollen, wie ich ihn gefragt habe.




edith sagt: Kommasetzung war noch nie meine Stärke :>


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. März 2008)

Grundsätzlich wäre das bestimmt ein sehr spannender Rechtsstreit, wenn das mal jemand durchziehen würde.

Güligkeit der AGBs, Gerichtsstand im Ausland, Recht an einem virtuellen Namen, etc...

Würde ich gerne mal verfolgen. (Im Ernst, meine ich zur Abwechslung mal nicht ironisch)
Würde bestimmt auch, zumindest auf den einschlägigen WOW Seiten, Wellen schlagen.

Also Freiwillige mit Rechtsschutzversicherung und viel Zeit vor!!


----------



## Raefael (6. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Hättest du alles durchgelesen hättest du erfahren, dass die Begründung aber erst nach Forderung des TE kam - zumindest sagt der TE das.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Habe ich, und habe auch gesehen das der GM die Frage beantwortet hat wann und wie er das getan hat entzieht sich allerdings meiner Kenntnis.

//Rafa




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich wäre das bestimmt ein sehr spannender Rechtsstreit, wenn das mal jemand durchziehen würde.
> 
> Güligkeit der AGBs, Gerichtsstand im Ausland, Recht an einem virtuellen Namen, etc...
> 
> ...


Da stimm ich Dir zu, vor allem da WoW ja nicht das einzige MMO ist in dem das so gehandhabt wird.
Würde dann sozusagen ein präzedenz Fall geschaffen.

//Rafa


----------



## nalcarya (6. März 2008)

Steht in dem Teil, den ich zitiert hab, drin. 

Gehören die Kommas dahin? Ich bin verwirrt...


----------



## Riane (6. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich wäre das bestimmt ein sehr spannender Rechtsstreit, wenn das mal jemand durchziehen würde.
> 
> Güligkeit der AGBs, Gerichtsstand im Ausland, Recht an einem virtuellen Namen, etc...
> 
> ...



Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf die Kommentare, falls es irgendwann mal soweit kommt! ;D Hach.. wie sie sich dann wieder künstlich aufregen können.. herrlich! :>


----------



## Raefael (6. März 2008)

Jo, das hier macht auf jeden Fall mehr Spaß zu lesen als der against b1ubb thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//Rafa


----------



## Igorat (6. März 2008)

gelöscht, hab eine Antwort überlesen, die das eh schon geklärt hat.


----------



## nalcarya (6. März 2008)

edit weil der Vorposter auch "geeditet" hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scyen (6. März 2008)

finde den ganzen Thread einfach nur Lolig ;D

Käse zum Whine? :-|


----------



## Calathiel (6. März 2008)

Der rechtsstreit würde, so denke ich, zugunsten von Blizzard ausfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rein so hypothetisch und so

Andererseits muss ich es auch sagen, dass ein Rechtsstreit wegen ein paar Pixel zieeeeeeeeemlich komisch wäre ;> 
Wäre aber sicher riesig im Gespräch und würde zu 100 Porzent von mir ins lächerliche gezogen werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mamasus (6. März 2008)

Also erstmal, was in den AGB steht ist verbindlich! Blizzard kann in die AGB schreiben was sie wollen, sobald es da drin steht ist es rechtskräftig und du musst es einhalten sobald du zu gestimmt hast!

2tens: Namen die berühmten Personen oder figuren gehören sind verboten, genauso wie Titel von Personen (Papst, König, Fürst). Die genauen Bedingungen sind in den Nutzungsbestimmungen nachzulesen unter Punkt 4!

3tens: Ich habe auch schon einen spieler mit Namen Geox gemeldet, denn dieser Name ist ein Markenname ist somit geschützt und verboten, genauso stört er die Gemeinschaft in WoW!


----------



## Bruttos (6. März 2008)

es is ein spiel das geb ich zu. und ich bezahle dafür. ohne begründung  lasse ich mir auch nicht alles gefallen nur weill blizz meint sie hätten alle rechte. namenes ändereungen müssen begrundet werden und können nicht warlos ausgesprochen werden von gms. wenn mir so was passieren würde würde ich auch den rechtsweg nehmen ale das blizz ma merkt das sie nicht alles machen können.

wo liegt der anstoßß dei dem nahmen demnächst darfste nicht mal mehr michael dich nehnen da es ja den heiligen gibt oder was.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. März 2008)

Calathiel schrieb:


> Der rechtsstreit würde, so denke ich, zugunsten von Blizzard ausfallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich denke dass könnte man schwer voraussagen, da da sehr komplexe Rechtsgebiete zusammenkommen, und dann auch noch gepaart mit internationalem Recht...


Aber täusch dich mal nicht bei den paar Pixeln. Aus was besteht ein Onlinephoto?? Aus was besteht der Name einer Homepage? Um sowas sind schon Millionenklagen geführt worden.


----------



## Raefael (6. März 2008)

Kommt auf die Sichtweise an.
Man könnte auch sagen ich habe ca. € 500,-- für das Spiel gezahlt und will eine vernünftige Gegenleistung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//Rafa


----------



## Bruttos (6. März 2008)

nach was für den übermir ne agb ist schön und gut blizz kann reinschreiben was sie wollen,  was nicht heist das es rechtens ist in deutschland.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. März 2008)

Mamasus schrieb:


> Also erstmal, was in den AGB steht ist verbindlich! Blizzard kann in die AGB schreiben was sie wollen, sobald es da drin steht ist es rechtskräftig und du musst es einhalten sobald du zu gestimmt hast!




zu 1) LOL!! lies es mir von den Lippen ab N E I N! nein nein nein  Arghh


----------



## Mamasus (6. März 2008)

Bruttos schrieb:


> es is ein spiel das geb ich zu. und ich bezahle dafür. ohne begründung  lasse ich mir auch nicht alles gefallen nur weill blizz meint sie hätten alle rechte. namenes ändereungen müssen begrundet werden und können nicht warlos ausgesprochen werden von gms. wenn mir so was passieren würde würde ich auch den rechtsweg nehmen ale das blizz ma merkt das sie nicht alles machen können.
> 
> wo liegt der anstoßß dei dem nahmen demnächst darfste nicht mal mehr michael dich nehnen da es ja den heiligen gibt oder was.




Also, Blizzard *DARF * dich dazu zwingen den Namen zu ändern, sofern es im Rahmen der AGB läuft!

Sie müssen es auch nicht zwangsläufig begründet werden, da es auch so in den AGB steht!

Also, kommen wir zum Schluss, dass *KEINER* die AGB gelesen hat!


----------



## Mamasus (6. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> zu 1) LOL!! lies es mir von den Lippen ab N E I N! nein nein nein  Arghh



Wie *NEIN* was ist bitte falsch?


----------



## Raefael (6. März 2008)

Mamasus schrieb:


> Also erstmal, was in den AGB steht ist verbindlich! Blizzard kann in die AGB schreiben was sie wollen, sobald es da drin steht ist es rechtskräftig und du musst es einhalten sobald du zu gestimmt hast!
> -- snipped --


Öhm ja klar!
Du schreibst es selber, es ist verbindlich. Aber es ist eben nicht rechtskräftig der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Aussagen ist ziemlich groß.

//Rafa


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. März 2008)

Mamasus schrieb:


> Also, Blizzard *DARF * dich dazu zwingen den Namen zu ändern, sofern es im Rahmen der AGB läuft!
> 
> Sie müssen es auch nicht zwangsläufig begründet werden, da es auch so in den AGB steht!
> 
> Also, kommen wir zum Schluss, dass *KEINER* die AGB gelesen hat!



Und nochmal.

AGBs, bzw. Teile davon können definitiv ungültig sein und mehr den Wunschvorstellungen der Firma als der Rechtslage entsprechen.
Ob der fragliche Teil einer ABG nun gültig ist oder nicht klärt man...oh Wunder...zur Not mittels eines Rechtstreites. Das was das Gericht dann entscheidet (Berufungen und sowas mal außen vor gelassen) ist dann rechtsgültig.

Soviel in Kürze.


----------



## Klondike (6. März 2008)

osama schrieb:


> seid ma ehrlich würde es euch gefallen das ihr euren namen ändern müsst obwohl es noch viele andere mit diesem namen gibt..?
> 
> also blizzard gehört das game zwar aber alles machen dürfen die nun auch wieder nicht..ohne uns wären die gar nix..



ach junge komm doch mal klar in deiner welt, blizzard ist kein alli schurke der dich ganken will, das ist nen auf dem freien markt aufgestelltes unternehmen und wir sind die kunden, da ist nix mit dein feind der gm, oder blizzard patch absichtlich das game zu brei 

junge und namen werden von nem gm erst geändert wenn ne petze nen ticket schreibt, war schon -zig tausend mal zu lesen....dann gilt scheiss name weg damit, so einfach ist dass, passt es dir nicht hör auf zu zocken und nenn dich in warhammer dann koksdealer, bin gespannt was goa macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mamasus (6. März 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Öhm ja klar!
> Du schreibst es selber, es ist verbindlich. Aber es ist eben nicht rechtskräftig der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Aussagen ist ziemlich groß.
> 
> //Rafa


 Nunja, es ist schon rechtskräftig! Blizzard ist der Betreiber von WOW und hat somit das Recht auf Hausrecht für ihr Produkt. Sie könnten auch alle Spieler bannen, sofern alle Spieler gegen die AGB verstoßen haben. Wer die AGB gelesen hat weiß, dass unten steht, dass Blizzard sich das Recht vorbehält im Rhamen ihrer AGB konsequentzen zu ziehen!


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. März 2008)

Mamasus schrieb:


> Wie *NEIN* was ist bitte falsch?



sie mein Post weiter oben.


Edit: 

Ihr glaubt gar nicht wieviele Prozesse es wegen der Gültigkeit von AGBs gibt.
Ganz speziell im Internetversandhandel, wo die Firmen gerne versuchen Transportkosten und Garantiebestimmungen zu ihren Gunsten zu gestalten.


----------



## *nicePiccolo* (6. März 2008)

ein gildenkollege nannte seinen hexer

Llcoolj (also LL Cool J .. der Musiker), was ja so schon recht eigenartig aussieht, wegen Groß-/Kleinschreibung (bei wow kann man ja nur den ersten buchstaben im namen groß schreiben).

nach einiger zeit erhielt er ein whisper von einem gm, er müsse seinem namen umbennen.

nun heißt er: Llcolj

.. sieht aus, als wäre er bei der charaktererstellung sabbernd auf der tastatur eingeschlafen.

--

ein weiteres beispiel war der name eines ehemaligen gildenkollegen. dieser hieß bis ca. lvl 42 "Tscheche". irgendwann schrieb ihm dann ein gm an, er müsse sich umbenennen. nun heißt er "Therulas" *g*

--

ich selbst habe mal zwei tickets geschrieben für leute die "Ritze" und "Kagemuschi" hießen. mache sowas normalerweise nicht, aber mit diesen zwei habe ich mich bissl gestritten. irgendwann bekam ich dann ein whisper einer mir unekannten person, die sich darüber beschwer hat, dass er nicht mehr "Kagemuschi" heißen durfte *gg* war irgendwie witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bruttos (6. März 2008)

LOL wenn ich in meinen mietvertrag 1000 sachen reinschreibe heist das noch lange net das es rechtens ist.
das gild auch für agb^s


----------



## Mamasus (6. März 2008)

So gut, ich habe gerade nochmal einiges überdacht!

Ok, ihr habt Recht: Nicht alles was in den AGB steht ist auch rechstkräftig, aber trotzdem ist das, worum es geht rechtens und das wäre die Sache mit der Namenänderung. Da Blizzard klipp und klar in ihrer AGB geschreiben hat, wie die Namen auszusehen haben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. März 2008)

Bruttos schrieb:


> LOL wenn ich in meinen mietvertrag 1000 sachen reinschreibe heist das noch lange net das es rechtens ist.
> das gild auch für agb^s



so isses ,  ein Kluger im Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:

und einer noch unter mir :-)


----------



## Raefael (6. März 2008)

Mamasus schrieb:


> Nunja, es ist schon rechtskräftig! Blizzard ist der Betreiber von WOW und hat somit das Recht auf Hausrecht für ihr Produkt. Sie könnten auch alle Spieler bannen, sofern alle Spieler gegen die AGB verstoßen haben. Wer die AGB gelesen hat weiß, dass unten steht, dass Blizzard sich das Recht vorbehält im Rhamen ihrer AGB konsequentzen zu ziehen!


Richtig, aber da wir momentan vor einem ähnlichen Problem stehen, kann ich Dir sagen das nicht alles was in den AGB's steht auch rechtsgültig ist.

Das Problem hierbei ist allerdings die weite Verbreitung von Computerspielen und Software im allgemeinen. Im Prinzip müsste man für jedes Land eigene AGB's entwerfen und diese vor der Veröffentlichung von einem Anwalt prüfen lassen. Es ist nun mal so Länderrecht geht immer noch vor Firmen Wünsche.

//Rafa


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. März 2008)

Mamasus schrieb:


> So gut, ich habe gerade nochmal einiges überdacht!
> 
> Ok, ihr habt Recht: Nicht alles was in den AGB steht ist auch rechstkräftig, aber trotzdem ist das, worum es geht rechtens und das wäre die Sache mit der Namenänderung. Da Blizzard klipp und klar in ihrer AGB geschreiben hat, wie die Namen auszusehen haben.



Theoretisch könnte auch diese Passage der AGBs ungültig sein. (Ich sag NICHT das sie es ist, aber sie ist nicht einfach deswegen gültig, nur weil sei "klipp und klar" in den AGBs steht!!!)


----------



## Mamasus (6. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnte auch diese Passage der AGBs ungültig sein. (Ich sag NICHT das sie es ist, aber sie ist nicht einfach deswegen gültig, nur weil sei "klipp und klar" in den AGBs steht!!!)



das stimmt auch, aber diese Regelung verstößt gegen keine mir bekannten Regelung. Aber trotzdem gilt in diesem Falle (Namensgebung) das Hausrecht!


----------



## Calathiel (6. März 2008)

Bzw. ihr diskutiert da über deutshces Recht und AGB

Dann sagt mir mal, wo im deutschen Recht verankdert ist, dass man seine virtuellen Namen so getsalten kann wie man will, und keine Firma Einfluss darauf haben darf.

2. 
Ist es in diesem Falle eine Störung des Spielbetriebs eines Rollenspielservers. D.h. andere Leute klagen darüber, bzw. über den Namen. Da dies so auch richtig ist, bekämen Blizzard auch Recht. 
WEil ganz allgemein gesehen (Wenn man das Recht anschaut) hat er mit dem Namen nichts anderes gemacht als die anderen Spieler zu stören. Ich weiss 90 prozent der Spieler interessiert es nicht, jedoch gibt es gewisse Bedingungen, die bei jedem SpieleStart angezeigt werdne (du befindets dich auf nem rp server blablabla).

3. Wer jetzt meint er hätte ein Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit und allgemeine Freiheit... (ich weiss ganz genau das das kommen wird). 
Es ist wie beim Staat, gewisse namen dürfen nicht vergeben werden (Ich verweise auf den Chinesen der damals sein Kind übersetzt TEUFEL nennen wollte). Es gibt einfach Namen die nicht legitim sind, und auch verboten werden. Und zwar zum Schutze der Öffentlichkeit und zum Schutze der betreffenden Person.
Das gilt für Personen und für Firmen.

Der einzige zweifelhafte Punkt ist die Informationspolitik von Blizzard. Ob da durch Rechtsanwälte etwas geändert werden könnte, weiss ich nicht, könnte aber gut sein.

Aber solche Sachen wie Online Namen reservieren und so wirds nicht geben, nicht in den nächsten Jahren.
vielleicht gibts sowas in 10-20 Jahren, wenn die Länder es endlich geschafft haben, ein internetGesetzbuch aufzubauen.


----------



## Bananabill (6. März 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nur ca 20% der Kunden die mit Anwalt drohen machen das bei uns auch wahr. Ich nehme bei Wow liegt die Rate noch deutlich darunter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Viel mehr kann man dazu net sagen wenn sich keiner beschwert ist die Chance eh gering das dein Name geändert werden muss. Anwalt kann dir auch net helfen , wenn du es unbwedingt willst melde alle chars mit dem Namen dann hat sich die Saqche erledigt.

Mfg Bananabill


----------



## Gradeo (6. März 2008)

tja ich finde es eigentlich garkeine schlechte Idee sich Rechtlich gegen Blizz meist bizzare Urteile zu Wehren. Aber diese Sache ist es nicht Wert einen Anwalt einzuschalten. Da wirst du nur von ganz oben Ausgelacht und stehs als volltrottel da!


----------



## Lillyan (6. März 2008)

Wie gesagt: Vielleicht würde man damit durchkommen, vielleicht auch nicht. Wenn es sich jemand antun will das ganze durchzumachen werde ich es verfolgen und mich amüsieren, egal wie es ausgeht. Der TE will und wollte es auf jeden Fall nicht und hat mittlerweile auch seine Antwort (warum der GM sie ihm nicht gleich gegeben hat kann ich nur mutmaßen, von daher halte ich mich da lieber mal bedeckt). Falls man sich Ärger ersparen will sollte man einfach nach den AGBs handeln, dann muss man auch keinen "liebgewonnen" Namen ändern.

Irre ich mich oder ist alles gesagt worden?


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. März 2008)

Calathiel schrieb:


> Bzw. ihr diskutiert da über deutshces Recht und AGB
> 
> Dann sagt mir mal, wo im deutschen Recht verankdert ist, dass man seine virtuellen Namen so getsalten kann wie man will, und keine Firma Einfluss darauf haben darf.



Das hat kein Mensch behauptet ???

Es geht andersherum darum ob Blizz es einem per AGBs verbieten kann? 

und die Antwort auf diese Frage wird dir hier keiner geben können, weil super schwieriges Rechtsgebiet!!

Ok?


----------



## Mamasus (6. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Es geht andersherum darum ob Blizz es einem per AGBs verbieten kann?
> 
> und die Antwort auf diese Frage wird dir hier keiner geben können, weil super schwieriges Rechtsgebiet!!



Nunja, als wie ich einige Male sagte: Blizzard darf es verbieten! Sie haben in diesem Falle das Hausrecht und dürfen ihre Regeln aufstellen, ist genauso wie bei euch, kommt ein Bekannter und er legt seine Füße auf den Tisch könnt ihr es ihm auch verbieten und er kann dagegen nichts machen, weil *Hausrecht*! Es wird nur dann rechtswiedrig, sofern diese AGB direkt auf Menschenwürde und auch persöhnliche Intimität zielen, bzw. auch, wenn sie direkt Gesetze missachten, was in diesem Fall meiner Meinung nach nicht vorliegt!


----------



## Calathiel (6. März 2008)

nein ohrensammler kein schwieriges Rechtsgebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es existiert nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das "Internet Recht" ist z.b. in der schweiz seit ca. 8-10 Jahren oder sogar mehr in Entwicklung. Durch die vielen Änderungen gibts viele Grauzonen.
Deswegen auch all die Abzockerfirmen im internet, gegen die man nichts machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja AGB's = Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen.
Man kann gegen sie einklagen , jedoch ist der Sinn davon eigentlich, einen beweis zu haben, falls es Probleme gibt. Die AGB's sind immer gültig, ausser sie widersprechen sich selber (z.b. doppelte nennung einer Bedingung wobei einmal Ja und einmal nein steht) oder kommen mit dem gesetz in Konflikt (z.b. Ihr dürft nur bekannte Nazi Namen nehmen -> ok doofes beispiel aber mir fiel grad nix ein).
Ein Spieler ist selber verantwortlich ob er sie liest oder nicht. Jedoch muss er sich im klaren sein, dass der Betreiber die AGB's umsetzt. Deswegen unterschreibt er sie ja auch. Das heisst er war in vollstem Wissen, das er einen Fehler begangen hat.
Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WEil, wenn ein Spieler mit den AGB nicht einverstanden ist, darf er zu Blizzard gehen und fragen wieso dies so ist und das er die nicht unterschreiben wird. Konsequenz daraus ist ganz einfach: Er hat sich das Spiel umsonst gekauft, da er es nicht spielen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lokibu (6. März 2008)

Text gelöscht, da ich den Anfangspost falsch interpretiert habe.


----------



## killahunter (6. März 2008)

LOL kacknoooob


----------



## -PuRity- (6. März 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> LOL kacknoooob




Entschuldigung, was sagen Sie als Außenstehender zum Thema Intelligenz?


----------



## Calathiel (6. März 2008)

Blizzard will auch keine abgeänderte Namen. 

Ich geb dir n kleines beispiel vom Hordenboss Thrall.
Kürzlich sah ich einen Spieler auf dem Server namens Trahll. Dies ist nicht erlaubt wegen dem Satz :

Unangemessene Namensgebung

Diese Kategorie schließt alle Namen ein, *die offen oder versteckt:*.

Versteckt ist z.b. Thrâll oder eben auch Trahll. 

Durch diese wunderschöne angabe mit dem Satz, kann sich Blizzard ziemlich viel biem ändern erlauben was ich auch gut finde. Weswegen?

Weil z.b. ÀDòlfHîtlêr ja erlaubt wäre, der Name is ja abgeändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: es is halt echt schwer fürn Hersteller wie blizzard da gute Regeln zu machen. Passen werden sie nie allen und es wird immer Leute geben die sich unterdrückt und hintergangen fühlen. Das is überall so, deshalb muss ich einfach auch ma was loswerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habt Respekt vor Blizzard, die Arbeit die sich machen mit all diesen Regeln welche durch fiese Austricksereien versucht wird ausnutzen ist grässlich und echt mühsam


----------



## Tomika (6. März 2008)

Cithian schrieb:


> hab ich mir auch gedacht xD



Hallo Cithian altes Haus, Gruß Torka^^


----------



## Suyou (6. März 2008)

btw @ Te 


Also ich weis gar nicht warum gerade DU  dich aufregst , ich glaube du würdest viel mehr Leute mit deinen einfallslosen Namen aufregen also *klatschklatsch* für den Gm der das getan hat 


Doncarmillo ist ungefähr alá shadowarrioroftheblacktempelwithablacksword



SEI KREATIV DENKE DIR EINEN EIGENEN NAMEN AUS AUCH WEN ES KEIN RP SERVER IST


----------



## Malakas (6. März 2008)

Megaloh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Wer ist Doncamilo???^^
> ...




rofl ^^ 

wenn du so weitermachst meld ich Kackboon dich mal dem CIA, die schicken dich dann erstmal die nächsten 2 jahre zum Urlaub nach Guantanamo by the Bay, falls du verstehst ... deine dummen CS  möchtegern Terroristen witze sind flach und unangebracht...Da du auch nicht weist wer doncamilo ist, du offensichtlich auch zu dumm bist um google zu benutzen. sag ich einfachmal : Kiddie ; )


----------



## Malakas (6. März 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> LOL kacknoooob




hier ist der Name Programm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@TE

hoffentlich hast du ne Rechtschutzversicherung, wobei ich niechtmal glaube das die bei sowas greift...


----------



## Caveman1979 (6. März 2008)

Anwalt was glaubst was damit erreichst ausser das dich das Geld kostet!

Wenn der Gm meint es ist so dann ist es so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valeskaa (6. März 2008)

Tja, da frag ich mich dann, warum ein Spieler mit dem Namen "Placenta" schon seit Wochen auf meinem Server rum geistert, obwohl ich ihn schon 3 Mal gemeldet hab...


----------



## Arlokk (6. März 2008)

wie ich gestern sogar selbst nen GM angeschrieben hab 
ob der name meines schurken ( so wie der hier ) erlaubt sei.
Er meint dann halt name ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  juhu ^.^ ohne 8 euro nameändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ziel erreicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (6. März 2008)

Schon goldig wie sich hier einige aufregen können =)

Alsoooooo, zum Thema Anwalt:

@ alle die meinen Sie hätten Recht auf irgendetwas InGame

KEIN halbwegs intelligenter Anwalt würde sich auf einen Rechtsstreit einlassen. Man würde nach einem bestenfalls kostenlosen, im normalfall aber schon kostenpflichtigen, Erstgespräch wieder nach Hause geschickt werden. Lest halt mal die AGB's. Ihr habt KEINEN - aber auch NIX NADA NULL Rechtsanspruch auf irgendwas InGame was ihr einklagen könntet (Sexuelle Belästigung schließe ich mal aus, allerdings ist auch dort dann nicht Blizz haftbar sondern der Verursacher)! Blizzard stellt euch das Programm gegen eine Gebühr zur Nutzung zur Verfügung. Alle Regeln InGame sind Sache von Blizzard!!!!! Lächerlich sowas einklagen zu wollen.

Nun schrieb wer er will eine Antwort von einem GM über einen Rechtsanwalt einfordern.... Sacht mal was hat in den betreffenden Hirnen zu solch einem Kurzschluss geführt? Die vegetativen Systeme funktionieren aber hoffentlich noch..... Ihr wollt knapp 120 - 160 Euro dem Anwalt in den Rachen stopfen damit ihr ein DIN-A4 Schriftstück bekommt in dem steht "Brille aufsetzen und mal gucken ob ihr ein RECHT auf irgendeinen Namen habt"? Solchen Kunden, die meinen sie hätten jedes Recht was Sie sich in Ihrer kleinen süssen Welt ausdenken, den hätt ich in meiner Ausbildung schon gut und gerne jedes mal ..... lassen wir das ..... Nur so viel, wenn Blizzard morgen eure Charakterklasse löscht weil sie der Meinung sind das das so muss, dann tun sie es!!!! Dann ist der Char WEG! Was wollt ihr machen? NIX !!!!!!!!! Eine rechtliche Grundlage sucht Ihr vergebens =) Es ist NICHT euer Eigentum!!!!!! Das unterschreibt ihr jedes mal nach einem Patch!

Alles in allem ein von Anfang an sinnloser Thread, alles was man wissen muss steht in den AGB's. Und da ich denke das Ihr alle auf ANNEHMEN geklickt habt beschwert euch halt nid. Alternative ist halt löscht eure Chars und heult weiter in Foren rum. Was mich noch interessieren würde, wurde der Char dessen Name geändert wurde auf einem RP Server erstellt/gespielt? Nur so aus Interesse.


----------



## Calathiel (6. März 2008)

ja war er


deswegen find ichs auch berechtigt das er geändert wurde..


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (6. März 2008)

Mal abgesehen davon das Blizzard wirklich NULL Gründe braucht um einen Namen zu ändern find ichs jetzt mehr als absolut berechtigt.

Gilt auf Rollenspielservern nicht der Grundsatz "Rollenspieltaugliche Namen" zu verwenden. Und dies ist ein Fantasy Rollenspiel. Dieser Roman mit Don Camillo hat aber einen mehr oder minder realen Hintergrund, teils sogar politischen Hintergrund. Und das beisst sich doch gehörig mit der RP Welt.

*Thumb Up* Richtige Entscheidung vom GM. Gleich mal im Blizz Forum gucken ob dort auch gleichzeitig geweint worden ist, wäre ja nicht das erste mal =)


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. März 2008)

Calathiel schrieb:


> nein ohrensammler kein schwieriges Rechtsgebiet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Entschuldige bitte aber das stimmt einfach nicht.

1) Man kann AGBs nicht einklagen (vielleicht deren Einhaltung) aber man kann gegen Sie klagen.
2) Ungültig können AGBs aus diversen Gründen sein. Verstoß gegen das Recht des jeweiligen Landes ist das häufigste. Glaub mit du wärst erstaunt wieviele AGBs (oder Teile davon) nicht Hand oder Fuß haben.
3) Ganz klar ist, dass meine Zustimmung zu den AGBs ungültige Passagen nicht gültig macht.
(Bsp. viele Internetfirmen haben versucht per AGB dem Kunden die Kosten für die Rücksendung von Waren im Rahmen der Garantie aufzudrücken. Das ist ungültig, auch wenn du zugestimmt hast.)
4) Teile von AGBs die in einem Land ungültig sind können in einem anderen Land sehr wohl gültig sein.
und da daher das Recht verschiedener Länder betroffen ist und der Gerichtsstand zu beachten ist und die Frage von Eigentum und Besitz an virtuellen Gütern auch nicht trivial ist, ist es sogar ein sehr schweres Rechtsgebiet!!


----------



## Calathiel (6. März 2008)

ok hsat recht, war teilweise auch schlecht formuliert ovn mir wie ich grad sehe.. sry

zu 3) Pass auf, das mit den AGB und den Rücksendungen wird alles noch geändert werden in nächster Zukunft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bzw. die ganzen Gesetzesartikel zu Internet und ihren Problemen wird noch geändert. In Deutschland oder auch in der Schweiz wie auch weltweit :
Das Mit den AGB ist übrigens wie mit den Garantien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1/2 Jahr garantie (schweiz bezogen) ist z.b. ned gültig es muss ein Jahr sein. 
Von dem her herrscht da eh noch gewaltig Handlungsbedarf : Seitens Gesetzgebung und seitens Der "AGB-Schreiber".

Aber z.Z. ist es halt noch nicht wirklich ausgereift das Ganze, deswegen auch die riesigen Grauzonen :$


----------



## Valdrasiala (6. März 2008)

Manchmal frage ich mich, was passieren würde, wenn es (zum Beispiel) in der nächsten Erweiterung einen NPC mit meinem Spielernamen gibt... MICH gibt es ja schon länger als den NPC - was passiert in so einem Fall, wenn jemandmich melden sollte?


----------



## Calathiel (6. März 2008)

XD NAMECHANGE XD

du sehr interessante Frage, müsste man mal blizzard stellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redday (6. März 2008)

anwalt?
tschuldigung, aber du hast sie nicht alle.


----------



## Netus (6. März 2008)

matic schrieb:


> Es ist nur ein Spiel verdammt...!


Aber leider eines, welche für viele zum Reallife wird.



mumba schrieb:


> noob


Bei Posts wie den deinen könnt ich kotzen.

Aber zum Thema...
Nichts für ungut. 
Aber ich glaub ein Prozess würde mehr kosten als der Nutzen, den du daraus trägst.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. März 2008)

Calathiel schrieb:


> zu 3) Pass auf, das mit den AGB und den Rücksendungen wird alles noch geändert werden in nächster Zukunft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Problem ist, das Gesetze sich üblicherweise eher langsam entwickeln in einer Demokratie. (Gesetzesvorschlag eine Partei, Änderungen, Muss durch Bundestag und -Rat, dauert alles ewig)
Dummerweise entwickelt sich aber die Welt des Internets mit all ihren Ausprägungen rucki zucki, und der arme Gesetzgeber kommt da nimmer hinterher mit Gesetze machen.
Und dann is auch noch ganz arg doof, das das Internet sich weigert sich auf ein Land beschränken zu lassen.
Was hat die Industrie für ein Spaß bestimmte Seiten in Russland zu verbieten, die MP3s zum download anbieten und in Russland legal sind.

wie schon gesagt  schwieriges Rechtsgebiet


----------



## Tirkari (6. März 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich, was passieren würde, wenn es (zum Beispiel) in der nächsten Erweiterung einen NPC mit meinem Spielernamen gibt... MICH gibt es ja schon länger als den NPC - was passiert in so einem Fall, wenn jemandmich melden sollte?


Laut den Regeln sind nur Namen von Hauptcharakteren des Spiels nicht erwünscht oder erlaubt, also sowas wie Illidan, Thrall, Tyrande, ...
Obwohl da das natürlich auch etwas Definitionssache ist, wer wichtig genug ist, um als Hauptchar zu gelten und wer nur ein Nebenchar oder nur ein x-beliebiger NPC ist.


----------



## meterpaffay (6. März 2008)

lasergun phew phew


----------



## BaLR0g (6. März 2008)

> Mir ging es darum das mich der GM ohne Begründung stehen lies und mich aus dem Spiel warf.



Die Begründung war, dass du gegen die AGB's verstoßen hast.
Und jetzt gehst du dich schämen!


----------



## Glohin (6. März 2008)

Guten Tag
HALLOOOOO???
WoW ist ein Spiel,oder hab ich irgendetwas verpasst.
Wenn mann ein Spiel beginnen möchte,bzw.daran teilnehmen möchte,zudem dieses Spiel auch noch
online gespielt wird,sollte mann sich VORHER die Nutzungsbestimmungen durchlesen,und nicht nachher
whinen,wenn mann durch irgendeine Aktion,die mann gemacht hat,wie in Deinem Fall mit der Namens-
gebung,die durchaus Ähnlichkeit mit einer Filmperson hat.
Der GM hatte durchaus die Berechtigung,von Dir eine Namensänderung zu fordern.
Mit einem Anwalt zu drohen,ist so wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen.
Nimm es hin,ändere den Namen,und spiel WoW,oder spiel irgendwas anderes.


----------



## ravenlor (6. März 2008)

Nunja was solls wenn es dir soooooo wichtig ist dann ziehst durch, denk nur das es nichts nutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ausser einen dicken Hals und Magengeschwüre bringt das nichts da bin ich mir sicher. Musste den Namen meines dudus auch änder er hieß WINDFÜRST ( weis net mal warum ich finde nichts tragendes an den namen)jetzt heist er wie soviele WINDSTURM das geht , mir tats net weh und ich lebe noch auch als WINDSTURM weiter. Lass dir das Spiel net vermiesen wegen so einen Schmarren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel glück bei deinen Unternehmen obs was bring allein mir fehlt der Glaube ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (6. März 2008)

Ich find's unglaublich wie sich hier ales im kreis dreht und die Leute einfach immer wieder das gleiche posten ohne zu lesen dass die Sache schon längst geklärt wurde. Oo


----------



## Tal (6. März 2008)

H@tesphere schrieb:


> ich hatte mir mal ein pvp twink namens "hasch" gemacht,dessen namen ich aber nach kurzer zeit ändern musste-soweit so gut
> aber als ich dann mit meinen umgenannten charakter durch westfall ging kam mir tatsächlich ein lvl 70er mit den namen "hasch" entgegen
> 
> 
> ...


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das das so war denn ... ich hatte nen Pala der hiess Rektum, habe den über 2 Jahre gehabt bis nen GM es gesehen hat, also anderen Namen. dachte ich mir amch ich eben nen neuen Char mit dem Namen, dieser war dann aber gesperrt. ausserdem wie willst du den char hasch genannt haben wenns nen 70er gab der so Hiess?

Gruss Flo


----------

